

The Politics of God - jey
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/19/magazine/19Religion-t.html?ex=1345176000&en=341d1b3853a2d364&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
jey
Excerpt:

"Liberalism and Western-style democracy have not been able to help realize the
ideals of humanity. Today, these two concepts have failed. Those with insight
can already hear the sounds of the shattering and fall of the ideology and
thoughts of the liberal democratic systems. . . . Whether we like it or not,
the world is gravitating towards faith in the Almighty and justice and the
will of God will prevail over all things." -President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad of
Iran, in an open letter to President George W. Bush

